# Anti kickback for new Unisaw



## rkruz (Feb 1, 2020)

I got a used newer Unisaw. Its missing some parts such as the anti kickback.
THe Delta list shows this part A28414 as a anti kickback. Everywhere I look it says discontinued.
I thought this was a new saw?

Is there another part that will work or does it need to be this unique Delta part?
thanks


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

By "newer" is that a not too old of the traditional Unisaw, or the new one with the tilt control on the front? 
To not have parts for a Unisaw is pretty depressing as there is a kajillion of them out there, but I am getting the impression Delta support is going down along with their quality.

Of course, anti-kickback pawls don't work very well anyway. I bet not many use them. Splitter or riving knife more common. Thinking of all the friends shops I have seen, I don't remember any guard on any of them.

Of course, you could go for a Shark Guard.


----------



## jkeith (Feb 9, 2020)

Ebay is probably your best bet for finding the part or one similar to it. In *my experience*, all those ereplacement sites are pretty much worthless. Here's a link to perhaps get you started:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Dewalt-Saw-Parts-Anti-Kickback-For-Dewalt-Table-Saw-DWE7480-10-15-Amp/124012421526?hash=item1cdfb76196:g:dKMAAOSw-Ihd9rTI


----------



## rkruz (Feb 1, 2020)

Its the newer type with both wheels on the front.
Ive used 1hp saw for decades with no kickback or even a splitter and have never had a problem with kickback.
This new saw is 5hp so it got me worried about kickback. Probably I should just use it for a while and maybe the fear factor will reduce. I agree, those parts sites that come up when searching are worthless. The part in the link is for a Dewalt but it looks like it might work. Thanks again.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah shark guard makes riving knives for just about any saw out there,if all you want is a simple splitter ive used the micro jig splitters for years,they work very well and dont cost a lot.i would recommend you use something though.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

IMHO - Risk of kick back is minimal as long as you have the splitter that the steel pawls attached to.
The splitter will keep the board away from blade, which is Why/How dangerous kicks back happen.
The pawls are second level error proofing for when the user lets go of the board being cut to answer the phone.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

With Cap. Since I installed a spliter on my cabinet saw, about twenty back, no more pinching at the back of the blade, so LESS kickback potential. I have had to stop a few times, when the wood was pinching the after market Merlin Splitter so hard I could hardly push to the 2" stock through.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Don't make Shark guard anymore


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

> Don t make Shark guard anymore
> 
> - pontic


I bought a splitter from them a month or so back, plus some replacement parts. Everything showed up within a week.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

eReplacementparts.com may have it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> eReplacementparts.com may have it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah a great company id give em a try.


----------



## rkruz (Feb 1, 2020)

> With Cap. Since I installed a spliter on my cabinet saw, about twenty back, no more pinching at the back of the blade, so LESS kickback potential. I have had to stop a few times, when the wood was pinching the after market Merlin Splitter so hard I could hardly push to the 2" stock through.
> 
> - Kelly


Thats good advise that I will follow. I just use the saw with unisaw with the stock splitter and see how it goes before doing anything. Thanks again


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Doesn't the stock splitter have anti-kickback pawls?
Here is my original, I never use it.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Crickets? 
I guess you don't need it.


----------



## rkruz (Feb 1, 2020)

sorry. If bought new it comes with the pawl. I got the saw used and was missing that and the blade cover. Thankfully it has a splitter. Your selling yours? Im thinking the one you show in the picture is the older unisaw. It doesnt look like the one for the new model unisaws? Since you dont use the pawl I take its never been an issue for you. Ill use the saw without for a while see how it goes before trying to by one.


----------

